

Ask HN: What other funds like kima15.com are out there? - spada

I&#x27;m planning on applying to kima15.com but would also be keen on applying to other similar funds.<p>thanks.
======
sdesol
This doesn't answer your question and I'm sure you did your research, but just
in case you didn't I would suggest you read this

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6847867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6847867)

grellas does a really good job in dissecting the terms. Note this was over 3
months ago so their terms may have changed.

------
seivan
Probably doesn't help you answer the question, but out of curiosity, are you
going to apply alone? With what if I might ask?

